# NC OUT!!! Just got my EMAIL notification



## Baconator. (May 8, 2019)

Scared to look!?!?!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (May 8, 2019)

Fake. It’s only 10:35.


----------



## ashmur90 (May 8, 2019)

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Fake. It’s only 10:35.


Yeah it's fake...only 12:39 here.


----------



## solidorange (May 8, 2019)

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Fake. It’s only 10:35.






ashmur90 said:


> Yeah it's fake...only 12:39 here.


Sounds like results come out based on time zone. Glad I'm in EDT.  :B


----------



## ashmur90 (May 8, 2019)

solidorange said:


> Sounds like results come out based on time zone. Glad I'm in EDT.  :B


I live in Central time zone. Received Texas results at 12:38 pm on May 24 of last year.


----------



## MSD (May 8, 2019)

iceman PE said:


> Scared to look!?!?!
> 
> View attachment 12984


Everything was fine till I noticed that yellow mark on NCEES which shows you that you searched your previous result notification in your inbox and then posted a screenshot.

Nice try... hahahaha...


----------



## daydreambeliever (May 8, 2019)

This person is a big ole liar. I'm in NC and I haven't gotten anything!!


----------



## Baconator. (May 8, 2019)

daydreambeliever said:


> This person is a big ole liar. I'm in NC and I haven't gotten anything!!


You must've failed


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 8, 2019)

solidorange said:


> Sounds like results come out based on time zone. Glad I'm in EDT.  :B


Last October, I got results 133pm EST/EDT (whatever).


----------



## ihave2PE (May 8, 2019)

iceman PE said:


> Scared to look!?!?!
> 
> View attachment 12984


did you take that screen shot with a potato?


----------



## Baconator. (May 8, 2019)

ihave2PE said:


> did you take that screen shot with a potato?


No...I took it with my PE stamp.


----------



## ihave2PE (May 8, 2019)

iceman PE said:


> No...I took it with my PE stamp.


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (May 8, 2019)

iceman PE said:


> No...I took it with my PE stamp.


Uuuuu Buuuuurrnnnn!!!!


----------



## daydreambeliever (May 8, 2019)

iceman PE said:


> You must've failed


I'll let you know when the results are actually released


----------



## txjennah PE (May 8, 2019)

I like how the NCEES search term has been highlighted. haha.


----------



## Baconator. (May 8, 2019)

txjennah PE said:


> I like how the NCEES search term has been highlighted. haha.


Def rushed through it. Didnt even catch it. lol


----------



## fyrfytr310 (May 8, 2019)

A for effort on this one.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (May 8, 2019)

fyrfytr310 said:


> A for effort on this one.


Not to start anything, but...effort starts with “E”.


----------



## preeb (May 8, 2019)

Incredibly original and hilarious.


----------

